# Throttle body adapter



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

I just wanted to share the adapter I made on a CNC mill. Adapts a mk2 throttle body to a mk3 or mk4 intake manifold. sorry for the bad pictures.
























And it will be going into my scirocco










_Modified by CraigYoung at 5:08 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

as in a vr6 tb onto a 16v intake ???


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I will be using a G60 tb on a mk4 intake. BUT you could turn it around and use it the way you are talking about


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I would possibly be interested in a vr6 onto a 16vintake


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I would possibly be interested in a vr6 onto a 16vintake
make that 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Throttle body adapter (CraigYoung)*

Very good work! but I could only imagine that your looking @ 150US in cost alone to make that thing...
Would have been cheaper to adapt the DBC throttle body to accept the Digi-I throttle switch.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (CraigYoung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CraigYoung* »_I will be using a G60 tb on a mk4 intake. BUT you could turn it around and use it the way you are talking about

But simply turning around the lovely piece you have made would have the big side of the egg shape at the wrong end to match up with the IM. The piece would have to be made in reverse to work with the egg-shaped IM and the round TB.


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Very good work! but I could only imagine that your looking @ 150US in cost alone to make that thing...
Would have been cheaper to adapt the DBC throttle body to accept the Digi-I throttle switch.

Thank you. It didn't cost me a thing. I got the stock from work and made the part at my school. I had never seen it done and figured it would make my project just a little more custom. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
But simply turning around the lovely piece you have made would have the big side of the egg shape at the wrong end to match up with the IM. The piece would have to be made in reverse to work with the egg-shaped IM and the round TB.

The round part of the tb sits in the center of the egg shaped tb and they blend together. I don't know if that explained what you were talking about.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (CraigYoung)*

Beautiful.







Wish I had access and the time to do that. Because the reverse version of that is what i needed to run on my 8V. 
Wraith initially built this for his MS'd 8V, i just cleaned it up a little and used it in the same application, but on my car. Adapts from mk2 intake manifold to 4.6/5L mustang 3" TB. Hand blended with a die grinder and smoothed. Not nearly as bling or baller as yours but i think it'll do the trick.
(not trying to threadjack.)


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

this is a cool piece... i would definitely want one.. turbed around backwards though


----------



## eddier_22664 (Jun 3, 2008)

CraigYoung said:


> I just wanted to share the adapter I made on a CNC mill. Adapts a mk2 throttle body to a mk3 or mk4 intake manifold. sorry for the bad pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for an adapter like that shipped to edinburg va 22824 and does it seperate ?


----------



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm needing one of these 😁 if u make them lmk


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

How about one that allows to run a g60 or 16v tb onto an abf inlet manifold?


----------

